# MTB: Tuesday, 8/12/08 RAW



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

Going out for a ride after work on Tuesday, Nasahegan is most likely destination.

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in, set a time when you know.


----------



## Greg (Aug 10, 2008)

I was going to propose an early start if you guys could anyway swing it (a dentist appointment is a good excuse). Something like 4 or 4:30?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt that I can make it that early, maybe 5:30.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

The earliest I can do is 5ish.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

Let me know what time you guys decide. If I don't start with you, maybe I'll swing back to Lamson's when you guys get there. I think RAWs are going to be hard for me to pull off come September since I will be working later and it will be getting dark early.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think RAWs are going to be hard for me to pull off come September since I will be working later and it will be getting dark early.



That is going to suck, but then again it is getting dark early so I will probably only be getting an hour or so in during the week.

Realistically 6 works for me unless I can sneak out early, but won't know until I actually do it tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

I can do 6, but I'd like to do earlier...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 11, 2008)

You two can do a nice hard warm-up, then you can meet me for 6.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You two can do a nice hard warm-up, then you can meet me for 6.



That could work, what do you think Greg, meet at 5 for a pre-ride?


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

6 pm works okay.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 11, 2008)

hopefully you guys don't get rained out. The forecast I just saw is calling for thunderstorms every evening this week.


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> hopefully you guys don't get rained out. The forecast I just saw is calling for thunderstorms every evening this week.



Just a 30% chance, but you're right. This month is shaping to be a lot like June with lots of muddy riding and dodging T-storms. Nass is pretty wet in spots right now.

Coming over?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> 6 pm works okay.



So you don't want to meet at 5 for a pre-ride?


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So you don't want to meet at 5 for a pre-ride?



I wanted to do a 4-ish start time or a 6 start time. That way I could plan for dinner with the fam before or after it. 6 will work.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wanted to do a 4-ish start time or a 6 start time. That way I could plan for dinner with the fam before or after it. 6 will work.



Gotcha.  See you guys at 6 then.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like a 50% chance of rain showers now, with a chance of thunder showers.  As usual, I'm still planning on going unless things look REALLY bad outside.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like a 50% chance of rain showers now, with a chance of thunder showers.  As usual, I'm still planning on going unless things look REALLY bad outside.



Likewise. What are we riding?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Looks like a 50% chance of rain showers now, with a chance of thunder showers.  As usual, I'm still planning on going unless things look REALLY bad outside.



Hopefully it has some time to dry out there, I had some heavy rain last night and then some more this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

We had some heavy rain roll through last night as well.  One of the roads that I normally take to work was closed this morning, I'm assuming due to a downed tree that they were trying to clear.

Good point though.  I hope it's not too muddy.

I'd like to hit the standard loop, but I'm also up for doing some variation of the ride we did last time.  I didn't get to enjoy most of that ride due to my PITA bike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd like to hit the standard loop



I'm down with that. I would like to try the new bike on those downhills. I think it's probably best to avoid the Scoville to E. Chippins area.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm down with that. I would like to try the new bike on those downhills. I think it's probably best to avoid the Scoville to E. Chippins area.



Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

DOH!  Light rain falling in Burlington at 12:18.  That's not going to help the trails dry... :smash:

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=06013


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

Not worried. The rain is pretty scattered right now. I'm hopeful there is nothing that would keep us from riding all together. Gonna be soupy though. BTW, I'm videotaping tonight with my [thread="33376"]ghetto style handlebar mount[/thread], folks! Join us!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2008)

You riding behind us with that cam? Should we wear spandex?;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 12, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You riding behind us with that cam? Should we wear spandex?;-)



Yes, and please no. Feel free to wreck though.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2008)

The forecast is back down to a 30% chance of rain this evening.  I was never worried that we wouldn't make it out, it's going to be a bit messy in spots though.  I was hoping that it would dry out a bit.


----------

